# Horsepower!!!



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

It is true the more you get the more you want, ummmm when it comes to horsepower that is! Anyways, I want more! And yes I know an Altima is a family car, but I love my Altima. It's roomie enough for me, and it has a great look. Enough sales pitch.

Mods so far:

Drop Zone springs(DO NOT BUY THESE!)
KYB GR2 Struts
Bomz Racing Cool Air Intake(Nice sound, less HORSEPOWER!)
Konig Unknown 17 x 7.5(Yes they scrub)

OK, Turbo or Engine swap? Everyone's input would be great! Since the car is front wheel drive I know I am limited to swap options, but not totally impossible. I know a RB26DETT won't slide in there, wouldn't it be nice though?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

the ka24de, is the same engine as the one thats in the old school 240's, pop a turbo in there i say


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

The characteristics of the Alty's 2.4 and the 240sx 2.4 are close, yet not interchangable.
Though due to the makeup of the Alty's 2.4, it CAN handle an S and S mani and downpipe to 2.5" catback exhaust. Throw in the T28 variable vane Turbo and sidemount cooler and you have at a mere 7psi at least 210HP at your mercy.
All this for reliability, ease of dailly driving and Kick Butt move.
AND, remember as you are FWD, more gets to the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

spec240sx said:


> The characteristics of the Alty's 2.4 and the 240sx 2.4 are close, yet not interchangable.
> Though due to the makeup of the Alty's 2.4, it CAN handle an S and S mani and downpipe to 2.5" catback exhaust. Throw in the T28 variable vane Turbo and sidemount cooler and you have at a mere 7psi at least 210HP at your mercy.
> All this for reliability, ease of dailly driving and Kick Butt move.
> AND, remember as you are FWD, more gets to the ground. :thumbup:


theres quite a few people sporting turbos on their altimas now. when i first got into altimas about 3 years ago or so, there were only about 3-4 names out there. now theres at least 4 times that and the population with turbo ka's in altimas is getting bigger. true, you wont see the numbers that are being seen in the 240's for the same price but its do-able. KA24Tech has a very nice setup along with ULTIMATUC and Black Hornet. check these 3 guys out and enjoy their setups.


----------

